# Catawba rescue.



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Rescue crews on on the ice now rescuing stranded fishermen off shore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

snag said:


> Rescue crews on on the ice now rescuing stranded fishermen off shore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup.its all over facebook.live video.all that good stuff.

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sad to say my cousin was 1 of them, I tried to tell him last night it was not a good idea. He said it wasa crack that opened to about 30 feet and it was chaos. 1 guy jumped in an swam to otherside, but he did have a suit on.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pretty stupid of people to go out. Before you say they're experienced yada yada. Experience tells you that any south wind on top of sketchy at best ice is just stupid. I'm 100% all about icefishing but you get all these "experienced" ice fisherman posting pics and you get all these people with zero experience saying only a 1/4 mile limits let's go! We'll you Get this a unnecessary rescue. I get accidents happen and again love icefishing and have ice fished erie 100s and 100s of times but why increase the odds of accidents with stupidity like this?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Plus there was open water on the Canadian side on satilite yesterday......


loomis82 said:


> Pretty stupid of people to go out. Before you say they're experienced yada yada. Experience tells you that any south wind on top of sketchy at best ice is just stupid. I'm 100% all about icefishing but you get all these "experienced" ice fisherman posting pics and you get all these people with zero experience saying only a 1/4 mile limits let's go! We'll you Get this a unnecessary rescue. I get accidents happen and again love icefishing and have ice fished erie 100s and 100s of times but why increase the odds of accidents with stupidity like this?


Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I hope everyone is ok. Almost made it without a rescue over there.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I wouldn’t go so far as calling them stupid. Nobody can judge or predict what ice is going to do, it all goes with the territory. We all know there is huge risk in our sport. I’m just glad they are all getting off with no sad stories.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Would you call it intelligent? South wind already sketchy ice??


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bad judgement maybe. Happens every year to the best seasoned ice fisherman. But you’re right about the internet sending wrong messages. That news spread like wildfire.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

And at no point did I call them stupid. I said stupid of them. Smart people can make stupid choices.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

This is ridiculous. Those anglers should all be responsible for the costs of their rescue. Not to mention the danger the USCG as well as local and state authorities face while rescuing these clowns.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

My question is this..if someone is out there in sketchy conditions and has to be rescued ...what happens to them if one of the rescuers happens to lose his life trying to help them ???? Just saying...something to think about
I will call them stupid with no regrets


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

TRIPLE-J said:


> My question is this..if someone is out there in sketchy conditions and has to be rescued ...what happens to them if one of the rescuers happens to lose his life trying to help them ???? Just saying...something to think about
> I will call them stupid with no regrets


Very well said!


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's the Cleveland Plain Dealer story:

https://www.cleveland.com/news/2019...at-catawba-island-state-park-reports-say.html


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well guys imo, it goes with the territory. We pay them to be trained properly for water/ice rescue ect. We pay them to rescue. We pay for their rescue equipment. They got a job to do and they do it.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well imo we pay them to be trained for the equip ect...so let's make poor choices to get our moneys worth out of them and put their lives in danger! Makes sense??


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nope... I can't agree with that one strong persuader ... saying that "I'm allowed to do stupid things because I pay the government to rescue me and they're supposed to so I'm going to be OK "..... it's absolutely no different then the welfare attitude . " I can make sketchy, poor decisions because it's someone else's responsibility to take care of the consequences "


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well guys imo, it goes with the territory. We pay them to be trained properly for water/ice rescue ect. We pay them to rescue. We pay for their rescue equipment. They got a job to do and they do it.


True. But its stupidity that causes a risk to there lives. For a fish! Start billing them and watch how "smart" they become.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Don’t rescue them, will stop the stupid behavior.....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

What about all the freshwater incidents? Should we not boat and fish for the sake of the CG? Hell, let’s just keep them on dry land. It goes with the territory.. it’s what they signed up for... and that’s what we pay them for.. it was a bad judgement call and that’s it. And we’re very lucky no life was lost.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well guys imo, it goes with the territory. We pay them to be trained properly for water/ice rescue ect. We pay them to rescue. We pay for their rescue equipment. They got a job to do and they do it.


You are correct, but it is selfish and irresponsible to put lives at risk just because someone wants to do something (anything) like this. The same holds true for boaters that purposely go out on days that have high winds and seas, or in a boat that is not capable of the conditions that are present.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Haha, and now icedisherman are deadbeats... spring will be here soon boys.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah go out in a boat and be responsible as possible!!! Don't put the odds against you. Do you say hey they are biting I'm going out in 30mph+ winds?? Hey there are storms comings let's go out on the boat! Again dont put the odds against you! Sketchy at best ice, warm temps, south winds. I'd say your stacking the odds against yourself!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Again… Nope… We pay them to defend our country and secure our borders… Not to rescue clowns that make poor decisions . Yes, they are trained to do it… And of course… They will help. And I'm sure everyone is greatly appreciative of the help… But if these clowns had not made a poor sketchy decision in the first place the resources and time would not have been wasted.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

that lake is nothing to mess around on ice or open water, conditions can change in the blink of an eye. are they stupid? no they just played a stupid game and now they win the stupid prizes. just as long as everyone is ok


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Mr Persuader. I am one of those that had that job and training. We had the had equipment and were very well trained for those that had an ACCIDENT. For those that go out in conditions like today are a different thing. Have I put my life on the line ............many times for people that had ACCIDENTS and for people that did something stupid and I as those did today would do it again. For you to sit at a computer and say it's their job go do it is shameful. Those men and women put their life on the line without question for people they don't know sometimes on a daily basis. But for people to go out and do something because awe heck they will come get us even though they might die doing it or to have someone like you is just un explainable. All for a fish.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Haha, and now icedisherman are deadbeats... spring will be here soon boys.


No, not deadbeets at all... i'm sure many of those ice guys were educated people… But they knew full well that the chances of Something going wrong on the ice today was much more significant than say a few weeks ago. I'm not saying that they are deadbeats… But I am definitely disagreeing with your post saying that the mentality of " I have the right to be rescued, because I pay them ,so I'm going to make a bad decision" I just can't agree with that thought process .


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

9Left said:


> No, not deadbeets at all... i'm sure many of those ice guys were educated people… But they knew full well that the chances of Something going wrong on the ice today was much more significant than say a few weeks ago. I'm not saying that they are deadbeats… But I am definitely disagreeing with your post saying that the mentality of " I have the right to be rescued, because I pay them ,so I'm going to make a bad decision" I just can't agree with that thought process .


What?? I didn’t post anything like that. Those are your words, not mine.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

All I know is anything can and will happen on that lake at any given time ice or no ice. Fault or no fault. I hope nothing bad ever happens to you perfect, professional fellas on the lake, if so, just hand them that credit card afterward. It will help sustain that “holier than tho” perfect, image your trying to pass off by calling people stupid.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

9Left said:


> No, not deadbeets at all... i'm sure many of those ice guys were educated people… But they knew full well that the chances of Something going wrong on the ice today was much more significant than say a few weeks ago. I'm not saying that they are deadbeats… But I am definitely disagreeing with your post saying that the mentality of " I have the right to be rescued, because I pay them ,so I'm going to make a bad decision" I just can't agree with that thought process .


I guarantee you not one of those guys that were stranded thought “ I’m going on the lake today, if it opens up the CG will rescue me”. I was invited to go yesterday and today but I didn’t like the vibe. But I can’t condemn them for doing so. This conversation is moot really. The most important thing is nobody got hurt.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

It’s still probably safer than texting and driving. Everyone is safe. It happens. wind shifted. If it was predicted south east no one would of went. Yesterday it was east and nothing happened.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Sketchy thin ice-check
Open water to the north-check
Warming temps and longer days in March-check
Building offshore winds-check

If anyone out there claimed to be “experienced”, they should have known not to go out.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> All I know is anything can and will happen on that lake at any given time ice or no ice. Fault or no fault. I hope nothing bad ever happens to you perfect, professional fellas on the lake, if so, just hand them that credit card afterward. It will help sustain that “holier than tho” perfect, image your trying to pass off by calling people stupid.


Except all of the sites, Facebook, everywhere I read yesterday from those that were on the ice yesterday and anyone with any actual experience was warning against anyone going out on that ice today. They were last night predicting exactly what happened today. Very poor ice conditions, open water to the North and West of Catawba and a wind forecast from the E/SE were all very high predictors of what actually happened. So the guys that went today and knew better get no sympathy from me and yes they probably are stupid by definition. Those that went because they didn't know any better would be ignorant, but no longer after today. I hope they have learned a valuable lesson the will serve them in their future.

So if a boater ventures out during a small craft warning, and it actually is conditions of a small craft warning, in a small craft and gets in trouble requiring rescue and he knew better, would you not think he was stupid, I would.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Everyone that was rescued should be tar and feathered and made to wear a dunce cap. Would that make the angry folks happy.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No I think their cost to recover or replace lost equipment will probably serve the need more than any dunce cap ever could.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I just want to pass on my thanks and appreciation to all the personnel that were involved in this rescue today. It looks like it was a joint effort from many different entities. You put your lives on the line to help others!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

DiverDux said:


> Very well said!


X2!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lundy said:


> Except all of the sites, Facebook, everywhere I read yesterday from those that were on the ice yesterday and anyone with any actual experience was warning against anyone going out on that ice today. They were last night predicting exactly what happened today. Very poor ice conditions, open water to the North and West of Catawba and a wind forecast from the E/SE were all very high predictors of what actually happened. So the guys that went today and knew better get no sympathy from me and yes they probably are stupid by definition. Those that went because they didn't know any better would be ignorant, but no longer after today. I hope they have learned a valuable lesson the will serve them in their future.
> 
> So if a boater ventures out during a small craft warning, and it actually is conditions of a small craft warning, in a small craft and gets in trouble requiring rescue and he knew better, would you not think he was stupid, I would.


 Well then I guess that’s the difference between you and I, we all have pushed limits being outdoorsman. Calling a fellow outdoorsman stupid is just a little to harsh in a situation like this imo. When it comes to the lake everyone’s a professional... They called for east today, south this evening and its blowing ene winds as we speak according to accuweather. 
As a sportsman you know conditions can change in an instant. The main thing here is like you said. It’s good nobody got hurt and hopefully we learn from our bad judgement calls, mistakes, or as some of you put it, our stupidity. I’m not gonna judge them for going. I inderstand the risks and ice fish as much as I can, not because I have the CG to cover my ass, it’s because I enjoy it and can still do it and I’m sure that’s why others do it also.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

So will they have to pay for the efforts to rescue them?..or how does that work?


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

What happens if a firefighter looses his life saving someone in a house fire cause by a careless mistake? What if a police officer is hit by a passing car while trying to help a stranded motorist that ran out of gas? The risk is part of the job, they know what the risk is while going into the job. Bad decision are made by everyone at some point in their life, doesn't make them any less of a person than the rest of us. Bad decision like this are learning lessons for everyone, it's the people that continue to make the same bad decision that we need to worry about.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

X3 thanks to the crews that did the rescue. just my .02 they should have to pay the bill ,split it each person who was rescue d gets a bill. same for boaters.


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Why would you put your life and others in danger for a fish? That's just plain stupid!!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

HEY HOW ABOUT THEM BROWNS!!!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

The only thing we didn't get an answer to was Did they catch any fish?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Why would you put your life and others in danger for a fish? That's just plain stupid!!!


I don’t know.... why don’t you wear a life vest the whole time your in your boat or trolling? Why do let people on your boat go without life jackets? Why do you drink on your boat? Why do you ice fish? Why do you climb that tree stand knowing you can fall? Why do you drag that deer two hundred yards knowing you can have a heart attack? Why do you wade that river knowing you could drown? Because you can but are you stupid for doing so and are you going to stop? Unfortunately peopledie every year doing these things. You guys need to get off your high horses.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

joekacz said:


> HEY HOW ABOUT THEM BROWNS!!!


They still STINK!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

MagicMarker said:


> The only thing we didn't get an answer to was Did they catch any fish?


They been catching fish there for the better part of the week,that's why they were out there.I wish all of these experts would of told them that the ice was gonna open up on 3/9/2019 and they were going to have to get rescued by air boats and lose their equipment,maybe then they wouldn't of gone out there.This type of stuff has happened for as long as I've been ice fishing,late 60's,and it will happen again.The main thing is EVERYBODY got off safe and sound.Congrats to all of the rescuers,service and private.Social media got them fisherman out there and social media will BEAT them into the ground.Sure is CRAZY out there ain't it. IMO IMO IMO


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

dirtandleaves said:


> They still STINK!!


Let me guess a Steelers fan.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just want to know about the guy that panicked and left his friends behind by jumping in the water just because he had a float suit on. Just that reaction alone tells me they were not prepared for any eventuality. Even with a float suit you don’t jump in the water if you don’t have to. If you are truly prepared for an emergency the first thing you do is remain calm. Then you assess your situation and execute any plan you already have. Panic means you’re unprepared. Even if you have the “best” equipment!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Beepum19 said:


> It’s still probably safer than texting and driving. Everyone is safe. It happens. wind shifted. If it was predicted south east no one would of went. Yesterday it was east and nothing happened.


This right here....
I couldn’t have said it better.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

glfpro07 said:


> Sad to say my cousin was 1 of them, I tried to tell him last night it was not a good idea. He said it wasa crack that opened to about 30 feet and it was chaos. 1 guy jumped in an swam to otherside, but he did have a suit on.



That guy only had a life vest on no suit!! Then still had to walk over half mile back soaked. Crazy


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Stupid may not be the right word...Im guessing we have all done stupid things. What these people were lacking today was plain old common sense......and my guess would be its just not today they were lacking it.
If the wind and rain weren't forecasted for tonight and tomorrow some of these same people would be back out there again tomorrow knowing exactly what happened today.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ya my cousin told me he had a suit on. He is wasnt thinking and trusted his buddy that has been fishing there last 3 days. Said they were fishing 15 min. B4 it happened, so i was wise for once and fished below mosquito dam and slayed the crappie and perch.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank goodness no one was killed. I've always liked that saying "You can't fix stupid"


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well then I guess that’s the difference between you and I, we all have pushed limits being outdoorsman. Calling a fellow outdoorsman stupid is just a little to harsh in a situation like this imo.


We may only differ on how we label the people and actions. When I was a young man enjoying the outdoors I was both stupid and ignorant many, many times. I readily admit I was stupid based upon some of my actions on more than one occasion. When you know better than to take an action but do it anyway it is hard to assign any other adjective. With what I have learned over the years had I made a decision, knowing better, to go out on that ice today after the first hand reports from yesterday afternoon and the forecast for today I would have been yet again stupid and not afraid to acknowledge it. I'm not referencing anyone by a name that I haven't applied to myself more than once. I'm sure a lot of inexperienced ice fishermen learned a great deal today that will remain with them for the rest of their days.

I do agree with the ultimate bottom line and blessing is that everyone got to go home safely to their families.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

We have all lived and learned for sure. And that’s the lesson here imo.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dirtandleaves said:


> They still STINK!!


Not as bad as the Bungels abd Quealers...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody got the coordinates of the equipment? I need to fire up a drone and do a search and rescue op..


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Well guys imo, it goes with the territory. We pay them to be trained properly for water/ice rescue ect. We pay them to rescue. We pay for their rescue equipment. They got a job to do and they do it.


Hmmmm. Something about that argument smells fishy! Let's test it by using that language and inserting a similar safety force:

"Well guys imo, it goes with the territory. We pay them to be trained in putting out fires and car extractions. We pay them to fight fires and extract. We pay for their equipment. They got a job to do and they do it. Now lets start some fires and crash our vehicles....damnit!"


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Some guys always have to be right every time ....no matter the subject.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

You can't fix stupid......2-3 more weeks put the boats in be safe and have fun this season,thank God nobody died.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Jtom said:


> Hmmmm. Something about that argument smells fishy! Let's test it by using that language and inserting a similar safety force:
> 
> "Well guys imo, it goes with the territory. We pay them to be trained in putting out fires and car extractions. We pay them to fight fires and extract. We pay for their equipment. They got a job to do and they do it. Now lets start some fires and crash our vehicles....damnit!"


Leave it to a guy with 48 posts in 12 yrs to put words into another persons quote and to think that those guys all went fishing today only to screw civil service.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I responded on Facebook to a question from fishermen on safety of Catawba today. I responded because we don't hide behind screen names there 
and they had an honest question. 
I stated:
All the conditions are there:
Thin Ice
Above freezing temps and sunshine
Open water for movement
Increasing winds blowing off shore of Catawba Launch. SE winds


Burkcarp1 said:


> Some guys always have to be right every time ....no matter the subject.


Yes I called it along with other friends and warned people but knew better to post that on OFG yesterday.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Earthworms said:


> Don’t rescue them, will stop the stupid behavior.....


It's like a quote I read somewhere. "I'm for removing all the warning labels and letting Darwinism have its way!"


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Mr. STRONGPERSUADER well With this I see it's time for the ignore button for you


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Seriously dumb. Wont be long they can get to snag em in the river.....


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

joekacz said:


> Let me guess a Steelers fan.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wish i had an airboat


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

glfpro07 said:


> Wish i had an airboat


There is one for sale in the marketplace!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

madm0j0 said:


> I just want to know about the guy that panicked and left his friends behind by jumping in the water just because he had a float suit on. Just that reaction alone tells me they were not prepared for any eventuality. Even with a float suit you don’t jump in the water if you don’t have to. If you are truly prepared for an emergency the first thing you do is remain calm. Then you assess your situation and execute any plan you already have. Panic means you’re unprepared. Even if you have the “best” equipment!


If you have been in a dangerous situation that you are not use to almost every one panics. I was working on my snow plow this year cutting bolts of and spark lite a box behind me in my barn. I immediately grabbed the biggest thing on fire and ran it out the door. Burning my hands pretty bad Then stomped the rest out. All while there was an extinguisher on the post beside me. Point I’m trying to make is when you are put in a pressure situation that you are not use to (floating away on iceberg doesn’t usually happen every day) your brain works in different ways. Not saying they should or shouldn’t have been out there but at least nobody died.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

WOW guys we should all be glad everyone is OK FISHERMEN AND RESCUERS only a few days ago we applauded those risking walking on thin ice to report to us so we could decide to try or not My hat off to C G for there work IMO glad all are safe
My buddy just called to see f I had to be rescued as I was responding


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe someone needs to start putting flags out at the main parking areas when conditions are bad. Similar to what the life guards do when it is unsafe to swim in the ocean.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bluegillin' said:


> Maybe someone needs to start putting flags out at the main parking areas when conditions are bad. Similar to what the life guards do when it is unsafe to swim in the ocean.


Wouldn't help when the fish are biting!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Bluegillin' said:


> Maybe someone needs to start putting flags out at the main parking areas when conditions are bad. Similar to what the life guards do when it is unsafe to swim in the ocean.


They would be flying year around


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

floater99 said:


> My buddy just called to see f I had to be rescued as I was responding


Was his call any correlation to your screen name


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

My grandson was in a vehicle accident and life flighted to the hospital, and after insurance, $12000.00 was still owed out of pocket.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow...very impressive....popular thread today eh?

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

im just glad everyone is ok... still say theyre stupid for goin out there today... but glad everyone is ok


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll stick to climbing down at Berlin spillway and hope not to end up in the river if I fall...which almost happened. 

...later ended up @ milton and smoked 1 eye.

...glad all is ok.

Don.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I'll stick to climbing down at Berlin spillway and hope not to end up in the river if I fall...which almost happened.
> 
> ...later ended up @ milton and smoked 1 eye.
> 
> ...


Got ya beat Don..lol
Jk, nice fish bro. Can’t wait to see your upcoming West Branch pics. Hopefully we can get out sometime soon


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesomeness! Yea the weather/page is turning nicely for me here soon as I don't ice it. Just starting to get my MOJO going here lately with spillways/river fishing up north with the chrome...good job on the ice man.

Don


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Kevin05 said:


> If you have been in a dangerous situation that you are not use to almost every one panics. I was working on my snow plow this year cutting bolts of and spark lite a box behind me in my barn. I immediately grabbed the biggest thing on fire and ran it out the door. Burning my hands pretty bad Then stomped the rest out. All while there was an extinguisher on the post beside me. Point I’m trying to make is when you are put in a pressure situation that you are not use to (floating away on iceberg doesn’t usually happen every day) your brain works in different ways. Not saying they should or shouldn’t have been out there but at least nobody died.


My point in making that statement is if you are prepared enough to have that kind of equipment and thoroughly aware of what can happen then you should also know how to react. Having the best equipment and using it poorly is the same as not having it at all. They were not prepared. I myself have been in dangerous situations on lake erie as well. That Everyone panics is not a true statement. You have to be mentally prepared as much as you are physically. If you know something can happen but you hope it doesn’t you should keep your wits about when it does. That guy put himself in more danger jumping into the water than staying put even with a float suit. If he were mentally prepared he would have realized all he had to do was wait on the rescue party and stay dry. And definitely don’t bail on your friends!!! Just my opinion.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

vib-E said:


> Wow...very impressive....popular thread today eh?
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Lol I didn’t think it would go this far and getting a few pee ood . But glad all were safe ,both groups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I don’t know.... why don’t you wear a life vest the whole time your in your boat or trolling? Why do let people on your boat go without life jackets? Why do you drink on your boat? Why do you ice fish? Why do you climb that tree stand knowing you can fall? Why do you drag that deer two hundred yards knowing you can have a heart attack? Why do you wade that river knowing you could drown? Because you can but are you stupid for doing so and are you going to stop? Unfortunately peopledie every year doing these things. You guys need to get off your high horses.


Dude...Take off your sensitive sweater… I climb the tree because I have a safety harness ... I don't have any blood pressure or heart issues so I drag a deer 200 yards without any problems ...I wade that river because it's less than knee-deep and I can see the bottom…
It was absolutely a freaking stupid choice to go out on the ice in these conditions… PERIOD


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

glfpro07 said:


> Sad to say my cousin was 1 of them, I tried to tell him last night it was not a good idea. He said it wasa crack that opened to about 30 feet and it was chaos. 1 guy jumped in an swam to otherside, but he did have a suit on.


that was my buddy crazy he asked us if we wanted to go with him and we said no thought he was crazy. guess he is.he is a lot younger then us but still is a crazy thing to swim.he said it was a life lesson


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

DiverDux said:


> This is ridiculous. Those anglers should all be responsible for the costs of their rescue. Not to mention the danger the USCG as well as local and state authorities face while rescuing these clowns.


they were responsible for the costs.my buddy had to leave his gear cost 150.00 to get it back by airboat


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

9Left said:


> Dude...Take off your sensitive sweater… I climb the tree because I have a safety harness ... I don't have any blood pressure or heart issues so I drag a deer 200 yards without any problems ...I wade that river because it's less than knee-deep and I can see the bottom…
> It was absolutely a freaking stupid choice to go out on the ice in these conditions… PERIOD


Here we go.... the me me me came out. This thread isn’t about how many push ups you can do you son. Nobody cares. It’s about an ice rescue and people getting belittled because they were rescued. Go pound your chest elsewhere.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

joekacz said:


> HEY HOW ABOUT THEM BROWNS!!!


can they be rescued by coast guard?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Seen the interviews on the news last night...all of them said they were stupid for even going out...so that's that...no sense in sticking up for them if that's what they consider themselves...


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Well there safely back to shore....its all over with.nothing u can change about it now.....

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

what they can tell you on TV and internet,they were not there on ice,the conditions were exacly like one day before.
TV say ice was melting,
the ice was not melting the ice was everywere 8".no curent.
there were craks from last week 50' wide and they had 8" clear ice.
the ice was stable.
the ice open in that area any time of the year even 20" ice.
if you walk on the ice then you can say somting.
it was no storm weather it was good and ice was good ,there were planty charter guys there to.
people did not made bad decision, like if ice was 3" and snow storm.
nowbody risk his life,it was like planed nice exercise.

if you drive and use the phone you create more denger sitution to kil sombody then 200 people go fishing in nice weather and good ice condition.

did you ever use your phone one's when you drive ?
rise hand who did not.


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

Si wonder of any of them offered a beer or two to the coast gurad that's the real question m second question any of them have quads or sled out there left behind of so send GPS location to me n could use new toys third question how many morons on social media does it take to change change a light bulb






I got stuff to do. Grow up petter pans.. Glad those folks are safe. Fish lifes matter


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

HappySnag said:


> what they can tell you on TV and internet,they were not there on ice,the conditions were exacly like one day before.
> TV say ice was melting,
> the ice was not melting the ice was everywere 8".no curent.
> there were craks from last week 50' wide and they had 8" clear ice.
> ...


Dude I can't make sense of anything that you typed...you lost me...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> Dude I can't make sense of anything that you typed...you lost me...


just reed that few times and you will get that if you tolking gramatick,
if you talking logic,my logic operate on what is write and what is wrong not maybe.


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

So is there safe ice there today?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hookingshaw1986 said:


> So is there safe ice there today?


air boat can take you out and you can fish on safe ice,you can not walk to that.

if the ice base was 20" we would fish march 20.


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

So your saying thw coast gurd will give me a ride?


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

lay off how snag talks. He puts out good info. If you cant figure it out go somewhere else. Dont criticize him.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

The thread has dried up, lock it up


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

hookingshaw1986 said:


> So your saying thw coast gurd will give me a ride?


Nah he’s saying the coast guard gave his friends who I’m pretty sure are mutual friends of mine a free ride in with their gear. Which is what happened to the guys I know. Some of the people rescued by different responders were not allowed to bring their gear on board. And had to pay to have it recovered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

I'm not criticize him I figured he went with the joke n had a laugh dont matter what big body of water ice fishing forms every season twice a year 1st n last ice its turns to this be happy there home safe with family dam people for real i know its Sunday n church is over but can we all just get along n be thankful


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

hookingshaw1986 said:


> I'm not criticize him I figured he went with the joke n had a laugh dont matter what big body of water ice fishing forms every season twice a year 1st n last ice its turns to this be happy there home safe with family dam people for real i know its Sunday n church is over but can we all just get along n be thankful[/QUOTE


Let we forget the Mosquito 7, now we got the Catawba Dozens!!!


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

Green bay in Dec had 19 people stuck out of ..volksville it's still frozen good there so be a few more weeks till i see it again n then people bashing them I bet most of these people only watch t.v. do you even fish bruh


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

Happy snag there always a open seat on my boat in conneaut for ya man I agree with u 100 percent now let's get to the real point here whats rhw chances of winning the lotto lol


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hookingshaw1986 said:


> Happy snag there always a open seat on my boat in conneaut for ya man I agree with u 100 percent now let's get to the real point here whats rhw chances of winning the lotto lol


i do not play loto i am winer after every drawing.


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

I only play with other people's money like if I see a homeless man with a cup n money I take dollar from him n play the lotto now be careful of this they frown on this so I always keep hotel whiskey shooters in my pocket for when they get mad it clams tjem down


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

This horse is really dead


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

No its out back eating hay I'm about to hook the buggy up n make a beer run with him the horse is all good


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Happysnag is a brilliant individual and I value his friendship and the two other men I fished with on Saturday morning. These men I mention here are men who I trust and would go to bat for anytime. All of us are experiencing ice anglers and we discussed conditions the night before and the morning after. We planned on hitting our spot first light then leaving at 9-10am. The forecasted weather was inaccurate and I was watching the winds on an app. At 8am, winds shifted and airboats came thru to take people out. After that, it was mayhem on the ice. We quickly left the area and it was too late. I’m grateful for that everyone made it back in safely and I give my appreciation to Detroit Coastguard for the ride back in. Great group of gentlemen that were very friendly and just as happy to see us as we were them. We didn’t get charged or were told to leave our gear behind. A hand shake, good attitude and a smile was all that was needed. We all took pics and some video. Here’s a couple photos and I’m sure you guys here on this site will roast me but Hey, it’s to be expected


----------

